# 7 String P90's ?



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 7, 2011)

So I was trying to sell my JP7, and it may be harder than I originally anticipated. So if it doesn't sell, I was thinking of maybe swapping the pups. I had asked about the Paf's, but then I thought why not P90's? I tried searching, but came up empty as far as 7 String P90's available for purchase. Anyone have a link, suggestion?


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 7, 2011)

You, Signalrey and I sir, have this interest in common; lets start a group


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 7, 2011)

Would love some, haven't seen any around though, I asked bareknuckle before as I wanted one in the neck of my current build (bridge bucker, neck H sized p90, and middle single, best HSH ever!)


----------



## Rook (Feb 7, 2011)

Stick a soapbar bass pickup on there, lol.

In fact, no, don't.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 7, 2011)

Try shooting these guys and email and asking, they might be able to help you out

Vintage Vibe Guitars


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 7, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Try shooting these guys and email and asking, they might be able to help you out
> 
> Vintage Vibe Guitars



Yup, Pete just sent me an email, here are the details, which I believe I can share:



> Yes, I would be pleased to offer you a matched set of my custom HS-90 SW pickups designed for 7-string.
> Cost for one matched set of two HS-90 SW HB size single coil pickups designed for 7-string, including shipping & handling with insurance for delivery in Canada is $197.00.



Fantastic price, I must say!

Oh I also contacted Lollar. They make humbuckers and singles, but I didn't get a response about P90's, not yet anyway.

Looks like WB Custom Pickups does 7 String, however whether they do them in P90's, I would need confirmation.
http://www.wbpickups.com/pup01.php


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm after a P90 for 7 string myself and have had no luck so far though I just found out Seymour Duncan will make any of their humbucker size P90's such as the phat-cat for 7 strings as a one off. Humbuckers - Custom 7-String Humbucker - Seymour Duncan/Basslines


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here are the specs from Vintage Vibe



> Triple-J I'm after a P90 for 7 string myself and have had no luck so far though I just found out Seymour Duncan will make any of their humbucker size P90's such as the phat-cat for 7 strings as a one off. Humbuckers - Custom 7-String Humbucker - Seymour Duncan/Basslines



that's great news


----------



## Dan Halen (Aug 8, 2012)

i think this should be brought back lol. there needs to be MORE talk of this so that BKP starts to make a Humbucker sized P-90. in any of their pre existing models or make a new one.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 8, 2012)

I ordered a Vintage Vibe last week and am anticipating arrival in a few days (they're in Hawaii and i had to do a change of address because i forgot to update my paypal). I will be doing a thorough review once it arrives for those of you considering this option. I ordered mine with AlNiCo5 magnets installed and a spare set of AlNiCo3. This pickup will be in the neck position paired with a Tom Anderson H2+ in the bridge wired series/parallel via push/pull pot.


----------



## Dan Halen (Aug 8, 2012)

Ill be excitedly awaiting your review haha.


----------

